# Metex Opti BF20L Mills?



## wm460 (Mar 13, 2015)

I was looking at these mills and wondering if any one has any experience with them, good or bad?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Metex-Opt...item3f275603d6

They appear to be the equivalent to the Seig Super X3 is this correct?

Which is the better mill?


----------



## Cogsy (Mar 13, 2015)

Link wouldn't work for me but here's one that does - http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Metex-Op...50?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3f275603d6

I know nothing about the machine though - sorry.


----------



## tms6401 (Mar 13, 2015)

I have what appears to be the same mill, only in the Canadian version. This link might give you some info ... http://www.busybeetools.com/products/milling-machine-digital-readout-r8.html

Mine is an MT3 version although the newer ones are R8.

I can say that it works OK for my purposes (hobby machining) and seems to be fairly solid. All in all, I am pretty happy with it.

Cheers

Tom


----------



## kadora (Mar 13, 2015)

Half year ago i bought Optimum Bf 20L /L is prolonged table/
 the same mill as Metex Opti.
I am absolutely happy with this mill in spite of  the fact that here in my
country CNC experts claim "mill is not solid enough."???
For this mill is possible to buy CNC kit and DRO kit.
I think here in Europe OPTIMUM BF16 and BF20 are the most popular hobby milling machines.


----------



## wm460 (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks for your replies.
I found another dealer that has the BF-20 LV this machine is 60 kg heavier. Is this the one you got?

https://www.machineryhouse.com.au/M650

This one is $660.00 cheaper than the Seig X3.


----------



## kadora (Mar 15, 2015)

Yes  i have BF 20 short table weight 103 kg,
price 1250 EUR.
Please take to consideration i do not know 
which mill is better seig x3 or bf 20.
The most important parameter 
for milling machine is its solidity.
And solidity = weight.
So the heavier mill should be more solid.
My advice DO NOT BUY SOMETHING SMALLER THEN BF20
 OR SEIG X3


----------



## rodw (Mar 15, 2015)

wm460 said:


> I was looking at these mills and wondering if any one has any experience with them, good or bad?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Metex-Opt...item3f275603d6
> 
> ...



Mark,  H&F are in the process of dropping  the  Seig line hence the hot price on the optimum. I bought a Seig SX3 and an AL320G lathe at the same time from them.  There was no comparison in quality. Seig was far and away superior in build quality and finish. One spec that is different between the 2 is the Z height. I'd go for the one with the longer travel which is Seig. Buy now while they are having their annual sale. Or wait till November for their next one.


----------



## wm460 (Mar 15, 2015)

Any reason H&F are dropping Seig?
Do you use the tapping facility at all.
Wonder why the  Z height is smaller the X & Y are larger.


----------



## rodw (Mar 16, 2015)

wm460 said:


> Any reason H&F are dropping Seig?
> Do you use the tapping facility at all.
> Wonder why the  Z height is smaller the X & Y are larger.



Sorry, don't know their reasoning in changing brands.There is a new company called Ausee who are the Seig distributors. (there is a good range of parts on their web site) They seem to ave an association with Arc Eurotrade so maybe it was political.

I find the tapping is very handy. On some forums, they run this feature down and I don't understand why. I have never used my tapping head since I have the Seig. Holding the tap without it twisting can be a problem.

My long term tapping plan is to buy a complete set of ER32 tapping collets which will set me back $100 or so
http://www.ctctools.biz/er32-tapping-collet-with-torque-limiter-l152/

I've purchased an M10 one to see how they work and it is very good. These let you to  tap a blind hole because of the torque limiting feature. Just leave plenty of spindle travel when using them as the tap slide outwards when it is being reversed.

CTC tools is the only place I've seen these but I think they will make the tapping feature really rock!


----------



## wm460 (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks Rod,
Decisions, Decisions, Decisions.


----------



## wm460 (Mar 19, 2015)

I got this email from General tools In Adelaide a H&F reseller, it may be of interest to you.


Hi Mark
Thank you for your enquiry. The Optimum range of machines has only just been released (as a replacement for the Sieg range), and while we have received a BF-16A into our showroom (which looks like a very good build), we have not yet seen a BF-20LV in the flesh. I have checked stock around the country, and there are now no Sieg Super X3's left (there are a couple of standard X3's in Sydney and one on display in Melbourne).
The X3's are very nice machines. Well put together for precise work but not heavy duty as they only have a 3/4HP motor. The BF-20LV seems like it would be a bit more robust with a 1.13HP motor (Face Milling Capacities are X3 50mm and BF-20LV 63mm). The X3 has a fixed head, while the BF-20LV tilts 90 degrees left and right, which is a must for milling in my opinion. Travels are similar, though the X3 has a bit more vertical. Both machines are, however, for light work like model engineering. If you are looking for a "workshop" machine you should consider the HM46 or HM-48.
Best regards
--
Darren Redman
Sales & Marketing Manager


----------



## rodw (Mar 20, 2015)

I was at the H&F Sale in Brisbane this morning and had a look at one that was beside a Seig X3. Whilst the Optimum is a sturdy machine with a bigger table, it has nowhere near the finish of the Seig which has a very precise finish. Lets just say I will happilly keep my SX3.


----------



## wm460 (Apr 3, 2015)

I got this email Thursday morning from Ausee, 
I don't think any one could do better than this price for freight.
But what I don't understand is Tennant is 500 km north of Alice on the main highway, and they wanted an extra $450 for this.
Now in Alice trying to find some one I know who has a fork lift and i can leave my trailer there for a couple weeks.





Hi Mark,


Hope you had a great weekend. As quoted, the freight cost to Alice Springs is $275, which is a lot better than the previous quote. If you make your decision by this week, we will also through in the below accessories for FREE!!!


1. M10 58pcs Clamping Kit 050-020-10058
2. Tilting Radial Milling Vice 100mm 050-012-01100
( above item valued over $330.00 )


It is a deal too good to be missed ) 


Please let us know if you require further information.


----------

